# Totally new to IUI...



## Lisa H (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi all

I found out yesterday that I will be starting IUI on my next cycle, which should be towards the end of January, and was wondering if anyone could help answer a couple of questions.

They come up after reading the beginners' guide on here, which was VERY helpful (thanks, AussieMeg!)... But would anyone know about...
- How long after CD1 do they normally do the baseline scan? My doc (who's very nice AND very experienced, I really trust him) just said to ring his secretary somewhere on the first few days, all sounded very relaxed - I'd have thought it would need more exact timing, or don't they always do a baseline scan?
- Doc's prescribed me Clomid to take CD2-6... will that be instead of injections? I'm ovulating naturally on Metformin, so guess the Clomid's to try and increase the number of follicles, or is it likely I could need injections too? I'm not scared of that, would just love to have an idea.
- Can they really estimate ovulation timing really accurately? Mine varies so much each month, and the pee sticks never work for me... how else do they know when you've had an LH surge?

Sorry so many questions! I'll get my head around all this soon.

Very Happy Christmas and tons of Baby Dust to everyone who reads this  

Lisa xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Lisa,


Welcome to the IUI board  I will try to answer your questions for you but please remember that clinics differ on how they do scans ,drugs etc  

When I had IUI I was only offered 1 scan per cycle,so it would be good to check with yours on how they do their scans.Sounds like you are confident with your clinic so I am sure they will be happy to answer any questions,I will advise though to use ovulation kits too,as sometimes you can ov earlier than expected,if this is the case you can call your clinic and they might be able to get you in for a scan to check this.

I am afraid I dont know much about the drug side of IUI as I only had clomid,but I am sure you dont need jabs aswell but again check with your clinic.the only jab I had was the hcg a the day before basting.

Really hope this helps,good luck with everything  

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Lisa

On both of my IUI's I had my baseline scan done on Day 4 of my cycle, which meant having it done during AF, but don't worry they have seen it all so many times before.

With both of my IUI's I was prescribed Letrozole, which is equivalent to Clomid, and although I was ovulating naturally I still had Puregon injections to help boost the follies.  One my first cycle had 575 iu in total of Puregon and on my second I had 1100 iu.  I had regular scans through both of my cycles to see how the follies were progressing and whether the Puregon dosage needed to be adjusted at all, which it was for the first cycle.

Re ovulation I always know roughly when I am due to ovulate, and on my first cycle the IUI was done about 5 days before I would have naturally ovulated and on the second one it was actually done after I had ovulated.  Both times I had a HCG trigger jab to force me to ovulate in time for the IUI basting.

Your clinic will be able to give you more information as every clinic seems to have a different way of doing things, and some also tend to use different drugs, like mine tends to use Letrozole rather than clomid, as it does not stay in your body as long as clomid.

Good luck with your IUI, and if you have any more questions don't hesitate to ask and we will try and answer them for you, however, your clinic will be able to give you the best advice.

Keep us posted as to how you get on

Moomin
xxx


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi Lisa,
I was told to contact my clinic on day 1 to arrange an appointment to go in for scan on day 10 (I have quite a long cycle so it may be earlier for those with a shorter cycle).  They then monitored me over a number of days (with further scans).  This worked fine on my first treatment but unfortunately for some reason I ovulated early on my second treatment and missed ovulation.  Going in on day 1 sounds like a good idea to me!!
Good luck with your treatment.
HellyS
x


----------



## Lisa H (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks Kelly, Moomin and Helly  
Really helps to hear about all the different ways... I'll just have to wait and see what my doc recommends, and at least I'll know it's normal if he does things slightly differently! Will take whatever comes and maybe join the IUI girls thread once I start any treatment.

Moomin - really hope your IVF appointment went well today.

Love, Lisa


----------



## visnjak (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi i had 2 iui's and they always scanned me twice on each occassion to see that the folicles were growing to the correct amount so they could time it all.


----------

